
Thyrd: Forth-Like Reflective Visual Programming Language - blacksqr
http://thyrd.org/thyrd/paper/
======
jhiesey
The link 302 redirects to "[http://SRVHOSTNAME"](http://SRVHOSTNAME"). Google
cache (no images/diagrams though):
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:G5RqIkY...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:G5RqIkYlwzMJ:thyrd.org/thyrd/paper/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

Edit: also, copyright date says 2009

~~~
nv-vn
Here's an archive from the Wayback Machine (with images):
[https://web.archive.org/web/20170413043022/http://thyrd.org/...](https://web.archive.org/web/20170413043022/http://thyrd.org/thyrd/paper/)

------
timthelion
It seems to me, that all visual programming languages, with the exception of
Piet [1] and the ZigZag langs [2], combine the editor and the language. This
seems weird to me. Its not like VIM is both a text editor AND a programming
language.

[1]
[http://www.dangermouse.net/esoteric/piet.html](http://www.dangermouse.net/esoteric/piet.html)
[2]
[http://users.jyu.fi/~antkaij/plinzz.pdf](http://users.jyu.fi/~antkaij/plinzz.pdf)

~~~
timthelion
I guess another example of a visual environment that was separte from a
specific language, arguably, would be DRAKON [1]. But DRAKON only supports
flow charts, which is lame. Like if VIM only supported imperitive languages...

[1] [http://drakon-editor.sourceforge.net/](http://drakon-
editor.sourceforge.net/)

~~~
DonaldFisk
I don't know why this was considered an improvement on structured programming.

In contrast, dataflow can't be adequately represented in text and so a
2-dimensional visual respresentation is better.

------
pjmercurio
It's back up now.

